# Geocaching Night Vision



## Incaorchid (Feb 3, 2019)

I have tried this one time when the cache was in a very public place.
I needed to go after dark because the area was plagued with muggles during daylight and at night it was pitch black.
Any use of a flashlight would have brought unwanted attention to my search.
Is tactical geocaching even a thing??


----------



## mvyrmnd (Apr 5, 2019)

Kind of, but you need different tactics.

I've found that if you look like you're trying to be sneaky, someone will notice.

If you act like what you're doing is 100% normal, no one will care.

Learn to act like you belong. You'll be able to stroll up to a cache in the middle of a crowd and grab it and no one will bat an eyelid. :twothumbs


----------



## Robin Dobbie (Sep 8, 2019)

Acting like you belong is a lot easier to do if you also *look* like you belong. One-piece coveralls, hardhat, safety vest, safety goggles might help with that. Or some kind of uniform.

I was at a party once and somehow I was talking to a friend of a friend who was a cop about what he does when there's no action. Geocaching came up and it really surprised me that he was into that. I guess a cop uniform isn't exactly low-key, but there's a lower likelihood of someone calling the cops on a cop poking around in odd places with a flashlight. Kinda cheating IMHO! lol


----------



## datiLED (Oct 7, 2019)

I have done many Geocaches at night, without much issue. I use a lower power flashlight after navigating to the location with my cell phone GPS. On the occasion that someone asks what I am doing, I show them the app and give them a brief explanation of Geocaching. If you are technically trespassing after dark, all bets are off.


----------



## HarryRoque (Nov 13, 2020)

[FONT=&quot]Some geocache owners include ‘Night Cache’ in the cache’s title to make it clear that their cache is best found at night. So fun to do.[/FONT]


----------

